
BMW Is Turning Its Electric Vehicle Batteries into a New Business - jseliger
http://fortune.com/2016/06/22/bmw-energy-storage/
======
jseliger
This article is similar to "Why Used Electric Car Batteries Could Be Crucial
To A Clean Energy Future"
[http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2016/05/09/3775606/used-
sec...](http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2016/05/09/3775606/used-second-life-
electric-car-batteries/).

